# Gifkins Dovetail Jig



## Milled (Dec 15, 2013)

Based on what DKV and Paul Coyne had to say about the jig I purchased it and received it yesterday. I almost went with the PC but after using my friend's jig I decided on the Gifkins. Did my first set today for a box and the joints came out perfect…clean and tight. I will post a review and pix later. Roger Gifkins does a real nice demo on Youtube. That is primarily what made my decision.


----------

